# BFN devastated



## tinker7 (Feb 20, 2008)

Had BFN on Saturday. Knew it was going to happen cos had started to bleed on Thursday so at least had time to get my head around it before hearing the result 'officially'. Feel a failure


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello

Saw your board and just had to say sorry for your news and you are not a failure.  I know it's easy for someone else to say it, you must be absolutely devasted at the minute.  But you aren't a failure.

Here's hoping for better news in the future for you, fingers crossed.

 and


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

so sorry to read this hun   you definately are NOT a failure !! sending you loads of     

pam xx


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

so sorry to read about your bfn, do not give up hope!

you will feel gutted at the moment but always plan for the next course of action, its the only thing that keeps me going...(with wine and chocolate )

Helen xx


----------



## Kats (Jan 25, 2007)

Tinker, a big cyber-hug to you  

Just looking at your personal info, there's so much that shows what a wonderful and resourceful woman you are: you have ttc-ed for six years, coped with the disappointments month after month, gone to see a specilist, had lots of tests, suffered endo, had a laporoscopy, drugged and injected yourself for IVF, went on after that first cycle. Honey, you are everything but a failure. The opposite is true. You are amazing and you're still here, trying, hoping for a miracle. It will happen for you. It has to, after all you've gone through.

You have so much reason to be proud of yourself. Be kind and gentle with yourself. It's so important not to give in to all those negative feelings, but do allow yourself to be sad, angry and disappointed. IF is a *****, but she won't get the better of you. You're far too strong for that.

Lol,
Kats


----------



## tinker7 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you for all your kind words. I have to admit that I didn't inject myself! Needles going into flesh freaks me out so got BH to do it. Don't think he enjoyed it much but then he didn't have to directly deal with the yucky feelings and side effects so don't feel too guilty. Am feeling a bit more positive but am noticing everyone around me is pregnant or has children. Doesn't help that 2 of my friends at work are pregnant and share all their symptoms with me on a daily basis. On a more positive note have quite a few cot-free friends who make me feel less of an oddity in this world of fertile people! This site has really helped me to realise that I'm not going through this aloone.
Thank you to those of you whpo sent messages. They made me smile & cry xx


----------



## Kats (Jan 25, 2007)

You're not alone, tinker. There's lots of us here and we know what it's like to be constantly surrounded by pg friends and colleagues. Hopefully when their babies are here, they'll let you spend some quality-time with them too.

Kats


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

hunny you are NOT a failure   but I empathise with feelings like that as I felt like that too each cycle, don't give up hunny sending you lots of                                             
Cat x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Tinker....

My heat goes out to you hun, I know how it feels.. them first few days are the worst. Your not a failure, far from it... Its hard to think but it does get easier in time... 

Glad to see your a bit more positive now, and it is hard to see friends pregnant esp now... I was the same 2 of my very close friend were 20 weeks pregnant when my IVF failed. 

Dont give up hun, are you going to be cycling again?
Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi I'm sorry to hear your news. I had a BFN just over two weeks ago, after our first FET (had IVF last summer which was successful then ended in m/c). I know how horrible it feels but try to think that with every failed one hopefully we are just one step closer to BFP!


----------



## tinker7 (Feb 20, 2008)

Am waiting to see what they say at the follow up meeting but that's not until 17th April which seems an eternity away. Will hopefully be able to do another cycle then. Will have to start getting the money together as didn't have any frosties! Trying to keep postivie but keep having random crying episodes. Very embarrassing! BH and both our families are being very supportive so have support around me. Am planning to have a manic spring cleaning session to take my mind off things!!


----------



## Foxyloxy (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi 

I know the feeling only too well! It is so hard to take your mind off the subject and the wait until the next cycle of treatment feels like an eternity   I am not the most patient person! I just try to read the stories of others on FF, particularly the ones who finally get pregnant, and remind myself that some of these people have had two, three, four plus years of trying. Remember that in terms of statistics the more goes you have then the more likely you are to get there (i.e. cumulative) - at least that's what I try to tell myself. Have a good   when you need to, it is only natural. You will feel better in a couple of weeks.

Chantal xxx


----------

